# 2016 chevy cruze gen2



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Other than one or two valve covers, I've never seen any other PCB failures. I've probably done 5 dozen vacuum pumps or more, and I literally stopped counting after 100 sets of pistons . There's very little that goes wrong on these motors other than pistons in 16/17, and vacuum pumps completely randomly. Though repeat pumps usually means the camshaft is damaged. 7 times out of 10 I replace the cam and the pump.


----------



## Bennycreech (May 28, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Other than one or two valve covers, I've never seen any other PCB failures. I've probably done 5 dozen vacuum pumps or more, and I literally stopped counting after 100 sets of pistons . There's very little that goes wrong on these motors other than pistons in 16/17, and vacuum pumps completely randomly. Though repeat pumps usually means the camshaft is damaged. 7 times out of 10 I replace the cam and the pump.


I really appreciate the reply that makes more sense i have a code for random cylinder misfire P0300 some brake code and a amplifier code it runs like a brand new car at highway speed but in town it dies shakes real bad like a misfire when you stop and its been using a couple quarts of oil in a couple weeks never smoked couldn't see oil on ground but it does smoke now if you accelerate fast but doesn't after you get going. I removed oil fill cap the other day and it sure seems to have a lot of pressure when removed in my opinion. Would you say better to fix cam and pistons or replace the engine it has 92k on this one and the wife has let get low on oil several times no light ever came on but was 2 quarts low several times. Thanks for any advice you may have.


----------

